

Tim's Faces - lotsofmangos
http://timsfaces.tumblr.com/?og=1

======
lotsofmangos
I know this is pretty silly, but at the same time I find it interesting. It
makes me wonder what effect stuff like this has compared to the more usual
commercial and political channels of influence.

